# Theater Project



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Here is a theater we are wraping up. Most the work is on the stage high areas, industrial steel, cat walk, etc. I included one pic but the other just look black. Also above the black lids you see, had 2 cat walks, all exposed lids, metal frame, duct ect was painted flat black.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Cool project Gabe. how much work of yours is residential these days?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Cool project Gabe. how much work of yours is residential these days?


Residential just pizzing me off, so it's dwindled down to about 15% I'm hitting GC's hard this year :thumbsup:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Good project! I did the Imax in Cinicinatti back in the day.That was interesting.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work Gabe!:thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Good work:thumbup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice job Gabe! Did you use a lift or staging?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> Nice job Gabe! Did you use a lift or staging?


The stage we used a 30' knuckle boom. The GC had scaffolding set up in the theater area. It was wild, got pics on my bb but can't get to them atm. I will post em when I can.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Wow....nice!


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

How did you access the high stuff? Tons of Scaffolding or scissor lift? (edited) Stupid questions. Sorry...


----------



## Dunbar Painting (Mar 19, 2010)

A+HomeWork said:


> How did you access the high stuff? Tons of Scaffolding or scissor lift?


This is answered by the original poster within the contents of this thread.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Glad you're busy with something profitable.

Look likes a nice little project.

How long did it take and how many were helping you?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Started in Aug., believe it or not I only had one guy on this job and I painted a bit my self. But most was done by the one. :thumbsup: I think my guy wanted the job all to himself so he could make the prevailing wage (39hr) 

Here is pics of the cat walk above the theater seating area above the stage and the scaffolding looking from the stage to the seating area


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A+HomeWork said:


> How did you access the high stuff? Tons of Scaffolding or scissor lift?





ewingpainting.net said:


> The stage we used a 30' knuckle boom. The GC had scaffolding set up in the theater area.


:thumbsup:


----------



## AztecPainting (Jan 28, 2010)

Awesome Job! Very cool project!


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Was that tough to bid with the prevailing wage?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

A lil. But I had already done 5 other PW jobs. Now I've been bidding at least 2 or 3 a month. This one is hard to bid cause on these plans you have study more so than your resi plans.


----------



## dvp (Jun 21, 2010)

nice.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

what should i charge for one of those?


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

high fibre said:


> what should i charge for one of those?


Enough to get out'da that 1990 Astro-Star van. :jester:


----------



## Brett MCP (Feb 2, 2011)

Amazing quality work there! Bet you made some good money on that one. Research is definitely the key it seems for doing jobs like these.


----------

